# Gigabyte Motherboard beep.



## mrmrcoleman (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello.

When I start up my computer which has a Gigabyte GA-8GEM667 series motherboard in it I get a series of rapid beeps and then nothing. No monitor activity, no disk activity.

I have looked in the manual and there is no mention of this behaviour. I assume that the beeps are a error indicator of some sort but what error?

The puzzling thing is that the computer was working fine last week. Although the system has been transported in a car since then?

Could something have dislodged? I have checked all the connections, taken everything out and put it back in again as I did when I built the system..?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Kind regards.

Mark Coleman


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

How many beeps?


----------



## mrmrcoleman (Nov 1, 2004)

*Hmm...*

The beeps are very fast, almost like a ringing of a telephone. All the same tone, for about two seconds..?

I guess there might me 30-40 beeps?

Hope that helps.

Mark Coleman


----------



## AMD_MAD (Oct 23, 2004)

See 8 bbeps is VGA error, 3 beeps is RAM Error. Try to clear CMOS, pull out all addon cards and clean contacts with alcohole, wait few minutes and then put it back. REMEMBER to return it in same slots!!!

Look if CPU cooler is rotating when U turn on PC.

If this doesent Help, try to pull out all addon cards, and put it back one by one and between putting it back, turn on computer...if it starts, but when u put back for example modem, and it doesent..it meens that modem is bad.

Try to pull out RAM and clen contacts...
Contacts can oxidate after few months, that can be problem.

Regards AMD


----------



## johns123 (Nov 11, 2004)

mrmrcoleman said:


> Hello.
> When I start up my computer which has a Gigabyte GA-8GEM667 series motherboard in it I get a series of rapid beeps and then nothing. No monitor activity, no disk activity.
> Mark Coleman


That is a bad motherbd. I've RMA'd a bunch of bad Gigabyte mobos
lately. Same fast beeps, and I don't have anything hooked up at all.
Just cpu, ram, psupply, and case connects ( reset, etc ) to see if it
posts before I build it up. I'm getting bad ones right out of the box
brand new, or they run for a few hours and then down they go.
Either the vendors are holding bad products, or Gigabyte is shipping
bad products.


----------



## Rayvan (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine boots up sometimes, then reboots itself, sometimes beeping, other times not.

Looks like it freaks out when its tilting though. I had to shake the hell out of it to make it work for five minutes  

I have to find out whats the matter, because I have the exact same setup on this PC.

Ivan

PS: I swap out hard drives on an almost daily basis, can this be a factor?


----------

